# cycling shorts necessary?



## newbie13 (Feb 13, 2007)

Ok as yo can tell by name and some of my past post i'm a total newbie to cycling. But i'm wondering...For a begginer like myself are cycling shorts necessary or recommended? I hate the thought of wearing spandex or lycra but from what I read and see it seems ALL roadbikers wear them? is it just for the cushion in them for long rides???


----------



## G60 (Feb 12, 2007)

yes, your ass will thank you, even for short rides.

you can wear them underneath baggier shorts if you don't want to look like peter pan.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Chafing*

If your doing long rides, cycling shorts will help prevent chafing in the nether regions.


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

depends on the bike - if you're riding a fully upright cruiser or hybrid with a super cushy or spring suspension, then no, bike shorts aren't necessary.
If you are riding a standard road bike with a standard seat, I'd venture to say the vast majority of riders view it an absolute necessity.

I've ridden without, and it worked ok - but I generally won't do it by choice, especially If I'm doing anything more than 5 mi. (ie, I've jumped on my bike in normal shorts to go to the corner store and back many times).


----------



## Boatdesigner (Jun 29, 2006)

I can't stand tight clothes and don't wear cycling shorts. I ride a road bike, but my position isn't real aggressive (seat about the same height as the bars). I have ridden close to 40 miles at a time in my normal lightweight, nylon fishing shorts and cotton briefs. I am riding over 2,000 miles a year and have never had any chafing problems. The only thing I do is sprinkle a little baby powder in my briefs before I ride. I don't know if it really helps, but if it ain't broke . . . .

Now, I do see lot's of threads regarding chafing and butt creams from people wearing cycling shorts. YMMV.


----------



## Visitor302 (Aug 6, 2005)

does he know what to wear, (or rather not to wear) under his lycra shorts???


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Probably, if you're "training" and not just commuting.


----------



## jnicholz (Apr 25, 2005)

Shrug, I have done multiple centuries in my oakley baggy shorts (same ones I wear on the mountain bike).

Some sort of cycling shorts are going to be pretty much mandatory, but they don't necesarily have to be lycra.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

The word "necessary" in your question is pretty undefined. I wear bike shorts most of the time, but I also bomb around town without and have even ridden in jeans for hours without problems. A sophist might point out that very few things in life are truly "ncessary," i.e. oxygen, food, shelter, water, beer, bikes, and girls.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I think they're not necessary, but they're a very good idea, especially if you ride very much. In addition to the chafing problem, the padding gives your bum a little break, the lycra compresses your muscles helping to prevent cramps & fatigue, and the stretchiness is very comfy.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

I either wear cycling bibs under some baggy shorts or wear MTB shorts. If I am doing an organized century or race then I will wear just the regular bike shorts and jersey.

If I am just 'riding around the block' then just a plain pair of athletic shorts.

These can turn any shorts into "bike" shorts:
http://www.rivbike.com/webalog/clothing/22301.html


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

the enthusiast will say yes, but for you and your riding the best way figure it out is to go without and decide if you NEED them


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*Not necessary, but...*

there is nothing you can buy for less than $50 that adds more to the enjoyment of cycling.


----------



## onespeed (Mar 21, 2002)

*I knew a guy who refused to wear them.*

This was back when I first started riding as a messenger. He thought wearing spandex was ****. We all told him that it was in his best interest to wear them under his regular shorts.

Fast forward a year and he had to have some "things" removed in outpatient surgery from all the chafing that was the result of his refusal to wear the shorts.


----------



## rochrunner (Jul 11, 2006)

At the least, you can buy cycling "undershorts" that have the padding and all that, but are meant to be worn as sort of underwear under regular shorts or pants. It's cheaper than a regular pair of cycle shorts (I think) and has most of the benefits.

Believe me, having some sort of cycle shorts makes a *huge* difference in comfort after a few miles!


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I've got friends who didn't want to wear them and I was in that group when my whole life centered around my MTB riding. After a couple of miserable long hot rides in Sacramento, with sweat bunching my underwear up into places no underwear should be, the feeling of flaming embers creeping up under my little guys, and two large sores the next day I bought a pair of velowear shorts and have never gone back. I just don't give a crap what people think about me wearing it anymore. For me comfort is key, and if people want to check out my rear in spandex for good or bad that's their problem.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Some kind of padding (i.e., chamois) is virtually required for comfort on rides where distance/duration goes beyond the casual level, but you can get that with something like the Andiamo cycling briefs. I don't do shorts. Ever. I'm very fair-skinned, and given the choice between frying my legs or wearing tights or cross-training pants, I'll go with the pants--even in summer. I get some strange looks from other riders, but why should I care? It's what works for me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

newbie13 said:


> cycling shorts necessary?


Not on a nudist beach no?


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

The "the server is too busy" monster ate my reply, but the short answer is "Yes".


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

newbie13 said:


> Ok as yo can tell by name and some of my past post i'm a total newbie to cycling. But i'm wondering...For a begginer like myself are cycling shorts necessary or recommended? I hate the thought of wearing spandex or lycra but from what I read and see it seems ALL roadbikers wear them? is it just for the cushion in them for long rides???


Short answer - "yes".

All bike shorts aren't created equal. One thing that you should consider is what I call "coverage". In other words, you put the shorts on and your private parts are covered well. On some cheap shorts, your private parts are as obvious as if you had no shorts on. That's why some people have trouble with lycra. They are wearing cheap, thin stuff that IS embarrassing.

Of course this comment will open the door to crude, rude and suggestive comments by 3rd graders currently reading the thread, but anyway..........


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

*Toughen up a little*

I don't get all the sensitive folk who are so worried about what some nitwit stranger will say if they're wearing cycling shorts.

They're functional sports apparel. What part of that is confusing...? Take a look at what skydivers or hockey players wear, not exactly fashion statements either...

High-quality shorts are one the best things you can invest in if you're a cyclist. And personally, I think they look cool.


----------



## shades9323 (Apr 30, 2006)

I am not a big fan of cycling shorts as a fashion statement. I do wear them, but I wear them under some baggy shorts.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Oxtox said:


> I don't get all the sensitive folk who are so worried about what some nitwit stranger will say if they're wearing cycling shorts.
> 
> They're functional sports apparel. What part of that is confusing...? Take a look at what skydivers or hockey players wear, not exactly fashion statements either...
> 
> High-quality shorts are one the best things you can invest in if you're a cyclist. And personally, I think they look cool.



considering football uniforms are all spandex now......


----------



## Doug8002 (Aug 14, 2006)

newbie13 said:


> Ok as you can tell by name and some of my past post i'm a total newbie to cycling. But i'm wondering...For a begginer like myself are cycling shorts necessary or recommended? ...


For riding regular upright bikes, they do help a lot. You can wear them under baggy shorts if you want, to avoid the lycra-look. Also there's MTB shorts that are already made this way more or less--inner padded shorts sewn to a normal looking baggy outer layer (usually with _pockets!_). 

If you're riding an upright bike, you should get at least one good pair of padded shorts, so you can judge the advantage. Good shorts will cost $60-$80 or so. 

----- 

If you go to a recumbent or some semi-recumbents, you will not need padded shorts. There are "recumbent" cycling shorts made for this, they look the same but have no padding. 
~


----------



## ACaparzo (Jan 29, 2007)

I wear some Fox MTB shorts that work great. They have the padding underneath and look like some cool cargo shorts on the outside. Very comfortable and lets me put my cell phone and emergency cash in the pockets where my back sweat won't mess them up.


----------



## stinkydub (Aug 5, 2004)

Think about it this way, at least cycling shorts aren't as bad as a speedo! 
Stinky


----------



## linus (Mar 24, 2005)

C'mon.....they look darn sexy with you in them.


----------



## zooog (Mar 18, 2002)

wear what you want. trial and error...


----------



## saccycling (Sep 30, 2004)

*yes*

I waited a year till I bought cycling shorts and what a big difference that made. I waited three more years before I bought a good pair of cycling shorts. What a huge difference for the better. I bought some bibs and I do century rides no problems. Before my ass was killing me at the end of the century rides.


----------



## carboneater (Mar 16, 2007)

I have a funny story regarding this topic.
It was during my first century, after most of the "shuffling" had settled down, I latched on to a pack I could keep up with comfortably. (18-20mph) Then, around 4 miles into the ride, some guy on a fixed gear wearing Levis, Chuck Taylors and a messenger bag, passes us. He was pedaling his a$$ off. Oh yeah, he also had a wallet with a chain on it. No joke. 
So I guess what I am trying to say is, nothing is "necessary" except your bike and a little fortitude.


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

Shorts are not necessary. Just use 3M 77 to glue a chamois to your a$$.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

saccycling said:


> I waited a year till I bought cycling shorts and what a big difference that made. I waited three more years before I bought a good pair of cycling shorts. What a huge difference for the better. I bought some bibs and I do century rides no problems. Before my ass was killing me at the end of the century rides.


 Why is a bib better than a good pair of shorts in this regard? I use good shorts, and my rear is definitely still killing me at the end of a century. Have I missed something?


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

I own a couple pairs of bib shorts, and they're comfortable, but not much more than regular shorts. There is one drawback to bibs: when nature calls, unless you're spectacularly endowed, it's necessary to remove your jersey and or anything else you're wearing on top in order to relieve yourself.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

StillRiding said:


> I own a couple pairs of bib shorts, and they're comfortable, but not much more than regular shorts. There is one drawback to bibs: when nature calls, unless you're spectacularly endowed, it's necessary to remove your jersey and or anything else you're wearing on top in order to relieve yourself.




you must own bibs that go real high in the front and/or don't stretch all... the simple way is just pull 'em down and go... unless you are female or talking about launching a deuce, there's no need to remove your jersey


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

*Bibs only*

They're more comfortable, especially because they stay where they should. They don't let the chamois slip. They're easy enough to pull down to pee in too. 

Save your money, buy one, maybe two nice pair of bib shorts and they'll last you several seasons. You won't regret it.

Good shoes, good bibs, good helmet. 3 most important "accessories" in cycling.

BT


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

StillRiding said:


> Shorts are not necessary. Just use 3M 77 to glue a chamois to your a$$.



Be a man...hot glue it


----------

